# LiPo vs NiMh



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

LiPo's are the future.
They are already common in certain parts of the country for specific classes.

So, what do you think? Will LiPo's be "Da BomB". Will you jump on the LiPo bandwagon before any of the sanctioning bodies give them the nod? At least for club racing or where they will be allowed?

Or do you just wanna stick with the tried and true technology. Besides, it means you have to buy a new LiPo specific charger!

Hmmmm..............


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

I have the Ice charger so I don't need to upgrade that. I just got a couple of packs of lipos so we'll see how they work out


----------



## Semore (Apr 7, 2005)

I am looking forward to tring the lipo, I also have a Ice charger and no need to upgrade the charger. I might get a balancer and LVC so I wont over discharge.


----------



## Short Fuse (Feb 6, 2006)

Well, LiPos have been out for aircraft for about 4 years. The only developments in LiPos are increased discharge rate and capacity. Now, they're better suited for using in cars and trucks.

I'm not switching to LiPo anytime soon. I'm waiting for the new gen of Lithium to come down in price and be more available. Apogee is due to ship 5000mah Li-Mh cells in mid-April. 3800 packs should already be available.

Li-Mh looks more promising to me.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i just started nimh, from the old pirhina 1500nicd, so ill probably wait until the price range goes down. any good CHEAP lipo chargers out there? if so i might get lipo sooner than i thought. Also will normal esc's take lipos? i have a novak xrs.


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> i just started nimh, from the old pirhina 1500nicd, so ill probably wait until the price range goes down. any good CHEAP lipo chargers out there? if so i might get lipo sooner than i thought. Also will normal esc's take lipos? i have a novak xrs.


 
I have a triton and love it it is 130 but does nimh and nicad also!! and no you need a special esc for lipos!!! 

Brandon


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

ok thanks, so forget lipo. i get over 40 min run time on my gp3300, any way. i do run stock. gonna see how long they run on my new fireball 15t. it be here with some other parts on wed. ill tell you the run time wed night or thursday.
best part about my packs is they are 24 bucks a pop, at radio shack.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

bsracing8 said:


> I have a triton and love it it is 130 but does nimh and nicad also!! and no you need a special esc for lipos!!!
> 
> Brandon


As I understand it you should have a ESC that will shut off power to the motor at a certain voltage so as not to over-discharge the LiPo packs. Over-discharging is a big no-no for LiPo's.

I believe this is the answer to the question though.
http://www.redrockethobbies.com/product_p/kkmp1600.htm


----------

